# e46 m3 trailer hitch



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone
Been lurking around for awhile...great info here for sure.
Need to ask if anyone has installed or heard of these parts for a trailer hitch for e46 m3.
I want it for light towing...track tires, camping etc. All other info that I've heard till recently has been that there is no hitch available (other that Holly's, which was custom made).

71 60 1 096 401 Trailer Hitch with Fixed Ball 
71 60 0 004 237 Retrofit Kit, Electr. Additional Parts 
from 02/2002 parts CD 

Any info would be helpful, thanks batmanm3


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I would say pose this question on the DIY forum. Do a search of that forum - Raffi did the Euro trailer hitch upgrade on his e46 3 series and there is a big thread on the install in there.


----------

